# Oakleys boy... all cleaned up and handsome!!



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Had to post this boy all cleaned up and next day. Man is he gorgeous and so big... his neck is even really girthy and big. Thinking he might stay and I might sell my other buck related to my stud. Just really like this buckling. Name ideas? Mom is Oakley, Dad is Billy. This guy is such a pig!! I never see him not eating.

One day old pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww... so cute...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Love the color. Congratulations.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, he's a chunk! :shocked: And I love his coloring.
Congratulations!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

What a handsome big kid and built to.. Congrats...... :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks even cuter all dry and fluffy  

Very nice coloring to him too!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that color! 

great buckling


----------

